# Is Accessibility grandfathered?



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 18, 2019)

I’m working on a level 2 alteration to an large office suite under the 2015 IEBC. Upon my first glance at the existing toilet core with in the space, the existing handicap toilets did not meet the current ANSI A117.1 accessibility code. I then received a copy of the original 1998 architectural drawings for the space and was able to determine the applicable building codes at its time of construction. The accessibility code of the day was the 1992 CABO / ANSI A117.1 and these existing toilets were built to those standards. So here are my questions:

1. Is accessibility grandfathered like other elements under the building code? Per the IEBC if an element was constructed in compliance with the requirements of the code in effect at the time of erection those elements shall be allowed to remain in use unless determined to be unsafe by the code official.

2. If these toilets are grandfathered as accessible, are they exempt from IEBC 705.2 and the 20% rule?


----------



## Robert (Feb 18, 2019)

Tim, there is no grandfathering, and readily achievable barrier removal is always required, but for buildings built between 1/26/1992 and 3/14/2012 there is something called "safe harbor" for most current provisions of ADA if the work satisfied the requirements at the time of construction.


----------



## khsmith55 (Feb 19, 2019)

This is going to become a big problem in the future with the final publication of ANSI A117.1 - *2017*. Though not referenced in the 2018 I-Codes, I suspect the *2017* Edition will be referenced in the 2021 I-Code cycle. Just the "enhanced" maneuvering clearances will make almost EVERY accessible restroom obsolete. In most cases we have already started designing to the 2017 clearances, so in 5 years we don't have to tell our clients their "small" remodel now includes new bathrooms. I would suggest my colleagues to review the ANSI A117.1-2017 and make their own professional decisions.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 19, 2019)

khsmith55 said:


> This is going to become a big problem in the future with the final publication of ANSI A117.1 - *2017*. Though not referenced in the 2018 I-Codes, I suspect the *2017* Edition will be referenced in the 2021 I-Code cycle. Just the "enhanced" maneuvering clearances will make almost EVERY accessible restroom obsolete. In most cases we have already started designing to the 2017 clearances, so in 5 years we don't have to tell our clients their "small" remodel now includes new bathrooms. I would suggest my colleagues to review the ANSI A117.1-2017 and make their own professional decisions.



Very interesting, I will be ordering that today.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 19, 2019)

You do understand that:
The owner needs to understand:
ANSI 117.1 is not ADASAD and may still differ from ADASAD minimums.
ANSI 117.1 & ICC do not require removal of existing barriers but ADA does
It comes down to risk management on the part of the building owner


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2019)

khsmith55 said:


> This is going to become a big problem in the future with the final publication of ANSI A117.1 - *2017*. Though not referenced in the 2018 I-Codes, I suspect the *2017* Edition will be referenced in the 2021 I-Code cycle. Just the "enhanced" maneuvering clearances will make almost EVERY accessible restroom obsolete. In most cases we have already started designing to the 2017 clearances, so in 5 years we don't have to tell our clients their "small" remodel now includes new bathrooms. I would suggest my colleagues to review the ANSI A117.1-2017 and make their own professional decisions.


https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/ICCA117_12017


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 19, 2019)

Interesting to note that they added a separate chapter (11) for housing.


----------



## steveray (Feb 19, 2019)

20% always applies no exceptions.......Hopefully we can push off the 2017 ANSI for a while....


----------

